# Sicario - Well worth a watch.



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

For those wanting a decent film to watch, you can't go wrong with Sicario.






It keeps you hooked from start to finish.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I added this to 'my list' on Netflix ages ago and just haven't got around to watching it.

Tomorrow's (well today now) task sorted.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mark ST said:


> I added this to 'my list' on Netflix ages ago and just haven't got around to watching it.
> 
> Tomorrow's (well today now) task sorted.


Definitely watch it. Brilliant movie, Mark.

Cooks


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Definitely watch it. Brilliant movie, Mark.
> 
> Cooks


+1 on that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> I added this to 'my list' on Netflix ages ago and just haven't got around to watching it.
> 
> Tomorrow's (well today now) task sorted.


Did you get to watch it as the lads below agree that it's well worth a watch.



Cookies said:


> Definitely watch it. Brilliant movie, Mark.
> 
> Cooks





rob267 said:


> +1 on that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great film :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Very good film, only recently watched it too 

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I must be the only person who thought it was 'ok'!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to spoil the party but I didn't like it! turned it off after half and hour, found it very boring, sorry guys.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Well it was the plan to watch it today. Apparently I've missed the boat. It's no longer on Netflix.


----------

